# Vote For Your Favorite DTBNC - Wedding Nails



## vixie13 (May 24, 2011)

_Fabulous entries ladies!!_

_Now its time to vote for your favorite Wedding Nail...._

_Here are the entries,_

Diava





Vixie13


----------



## llehsal (May 24, 2011)

Voted    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ngelic (May 25, 2011)

Whoops! A bit too late with my entry, ROFL! I was going to enter it on the weekends after my two major assessments, opps &gt;&lt;


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 25, 2011)

Voted.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 25, 2011)

Voted! what a hard choice with such different styles. I can't wait for the next DTB Nail challenge


----------



## vixie13 (May 25, 2011)

Don't forget to enter our current Dare to Be Challenge - Animal Instincts!!!


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Keep those votes coming ladies and gents!! We have until June 8th!! Make sure you cast your vote in support of the best Wedding Manicure!!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 7, 2011)

Last day to vote!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 8, 2011)

Voted! Great job ladies!!


----------

